# The Evil That Is The TEA PARTY. They Are So Damn Evil They Should All Be Killed!!!!



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2015)

*The Evil Seekers Poem by Anne Sexton - Poem Hunter*

*We are born with luck*
*which is to say with gold in our mouth.*
*As new and smooth as a grape,*
*as pure as a pond in Alaska,*
*as good as the stem of a green bean-*
*we are born and that ought to be enough,*
*we ought to be able to carry on from that*
*but one must learn about evil,*
*learn what is subhuman,*
*learn how the blood pops out like a scream,*
*one must see the night*
*before one can realize the day,*
*one must listen hard to the animal within,*
*one must walk like a sleepwalker*
*on the edge of a roof,*
*one must throw some part of her body*
*into the devil's mouth.*
*Odd stuff, you'd say.*
*But I'd say*
*you must die a little,*
*have a book of matches go off in your hand,*
*see your best friend copying your exam,*
*visit an Indian reservation and see*
*their plastic feathers,*
*the dead dream.*
*One must be a prisoner just once to hear*
*the lock twist into his gut.*
*After all that*
*one is free to grasp at the trees, the stones,*
*the sky, the birds that make sense out of air.*
*But even in a telephone booth*
*evil can seep out of the receiver*
*and we must cover it with a mattress,*
*and then tear it from its roots*
*and bury it,*
*bury it.*

*And now you can witness evil incarnate in this video:*

**


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh, woe, poor little Mudwhistle, oh, woe!


----------



## Porker (Mar 30, 2015)

Die you mean-ass bastards...just DIE!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a crow bar with your name on it...


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 30, 2015)

Liberals should have started long ago.  This country is long past the time when there should be a permanent split.  

I encourage the libs to pull up their pants and get on with it.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Liberals should have started long ago.  This country is long past the time when there should be a permanent split.
> 
> I encourage the libs to pull up their pants and get on with it.


Even the ones with no pants??


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2015)

Which part of the govt. will they reduce first?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


I think I'm gonna be sick.......*suppressing upchuck reflex*


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Apr 26, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


1. Liberals don't pay taxes. They rely on others to foot the bill for them.
2. Liberals use the national debt as a smokescreen to hide the real issues.
3. Liberals have always lived beyond their means, and just filed bankruptcy when they had to.
4. Liberals don't believe in free markets, they believe in shopping at wal-mart only.
5. Liberals wish to abolish the Constitution.
6. Liberals promote civic responsibility, for everyone but themselves.
7. Liberals can't make their own choices they must have someone telling them what is correct, and what is not.
8. Liberals don't believe in freedom, except their own.
9. Liberals detest others using hate speech, but have no problem using it themselves.
10. Liberals have to have someone else tell them what their priorities are, thus they would rather for the feds to do this, so no one actually knows that they have no clue of how to live, act or raise children.

Can you see now, why liberals hate the platform?


----------



## Aktas (Apr 27, 2015)

tea party i have only heard on this web


----------



## imawhosure (Apr 28, 2015)

All you need do is ask a liberal how they are going to pay for their grandiose plans.  No matter what they say after that, they can't win, lol.........as you slowly whittle it down by logic, right back to their own pocket!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 28, 2015)

And the mainstream of the GOP hold its collective nose when it comes to the TP.


----------



## Friends (May 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


 
How is it possible to "eliminate excessive taxes" and "eliminate the national debt" without cutting or eliminating spending programs most Americans, including registered Republicans" will insist on keeping? 

It is not. It is a shame that Republicans have to learn that again and again, but it stays true.


----------



## Friends (May 8, 2015)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
The modern conservative is engaged in one of man's oldest exercises in moral philosophy; that is, the search for a superior moral justification for selfishness.

- John Kenneth Galbraith


----------



## Daryl Hunt (May 15, 2015)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I am called a liberal by many although I probably am not.  It appears that the moderates (there are more of us than you) are called dirty names (Liberal said by a right wingnut sounds dirty) that many of the weaker ones will succumb to following like sheep to avoid being called that dirty name.  
I live confortable through hard work for the first 60 years of my life.  I can afford to think for myself.
Real issues?  And exactly what is the fix for those Real Issues?  The only one on the right I have heard actually bring up the fixes is Rand Paul.  And he doesn't have a ghost of a chance to be the Republican Nominee.
Supporting Walmart is to support total "Free Market".  I believe in Fair Market and support doing something about it.  If we don't, we lose more jobs oversees.
Since you would call me a Liberal, tell you what, exactly when have I EVER wanted to abolish the Constitution.  I do read it a bit differently than you do and want to keep it.  But I want to add to it just like my Fore Fathers intended it to be.
I have seen more ultra rightwing nut jobs try and curtail my rights than any other.  Most of the things you say about Liberals is actually the plank for the Ultra Rightwing Nutjobs.
Using Fear tactics is what you are trying to use here.  Sorry, but I don't scare so easy.
Since I am for States Rights I guess that makes me what you say I am.  

Too bad, you sure do make an ass of yourself.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (May 19, 2015)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You are completely full of Shit.

Why do you seek to blame others for everything wrong in the world? News flash, pal -- some of your buddies need a boot up their ass in order to stop talking conservative values and start actually walking the walk. Anyone can point fingers and write lists; all I have to say is -- don't tell us, show us.


----------



## Nutz (May 19, 2015)

I can't wat for those terrorist bastards to start their revolution.  God told me...the streets will flow with teaper blood.  He is punishing them for their hate and vitriol.

You teapers should repent...God is going to destroy you.


----------



## Spare_change (May 20, 2015)

I finally figured out why we allow liberals to speak .... entertainment. 

Kinda like watching Three Stooges movies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2015)

Spare_change is projecting again.


----------



## Nutz (May 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Spare_change is projecting again.


Meh...who cares what a teaper says.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2015)

Teaper is as Teaper does.  Whatever.


----------



## Spare_change (May 20, 2015)

LOL - sniff, sniff .... is that you????


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2015)

You are projecting again.


----------



## Spare_change (May 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are projecting again.




THAT is the best you can do??? Really???

C'mon, man ... do like the other liberals. Cheat!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are projecting again.
> ...


Spare, you don't deserve much more.  You are both wrong and boring.


----------



## Spare_change (May 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Rule No. 4 - When lacking a cogent and coherent response, attack the poster.

You personify the inability to articulate an appropriate and coherent post. So, lacking a single relevant input, you resort to childish, sometimes even manic, posts that do nothing more than clog up the thread.


----------



## Spare_change (May 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change is projecting again.
> ...



This is true. The only thing you're interested in listening to is the sound of your own voice.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2015)

Spare, telling you that you are wrong and boring is a coherent, proper response.  The Tea Party is fading, which is a great thing for America.  This is not HS.  You earn what smarminess brings.

You have not offered anything of worth.  If you personify yourself with the lack of what you post, such is your problem.  You are typical of such folks.  Attack another person, get smashed in return, and start crying.  I suggest you grow up.


----------



## Spare_change (May 20, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Spare, telling you that you are wrong and boring is a coherent, proper response.  The Tea Party is fading, which is a great thing for America.  This is not HS.  You earn what smarminess brings.
> 
> You have not offered anything of worth.  If you personify yourself with the lack of what you post, such is your problem.  You are typical of such folks.  Attack another person, get smashed in return, and start crying.  I suggest you grow up.



Quit your whining. If you aren't man enough to step up and explain your position, but rather, want to just sit and spout bumper stickers and MSNBC headlines, maybe you should give up political commentary.

I am not a member of the Tea Party - I am not a sympathizer. But, what I am is damn sick and tired of smarmy, low class, character assassination by you and your asshole buddies. You come on the site, post incredibly slanted threads (like this one), and then when challenged, offer no substantive response, instead resorting to sophomoric personal attacks, name calling, and childish bathroom humor. In short, the inability of most liberals (and you, in particular) to offer reasoned and rational justifications for your position is an insult to intelligence and the concept of reasoned debate. 

If you wish to discuss the subject, I will be happy to do so - but I will only do it on an intellectual level appropriate for the discussion. You have shown no desire to discuss this, or any other, issue. You need to decide if you want to stop embarrassing yourself, or continue to be laughed at by conservative and liberal alike.

I leave it in your lap - discuss the issue or STFU.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2015)

You describe yourself with, "But, what I am is damn sick and tired of smarmy, low class, character assassination by you and your asshole buddies."

One, be polite.

Two, be high class.

Three, argue the points and don't attack the person.

All of those are lowlights of your type.

Follow my advice, and you will be treated as you want.  Act gutter, and you will lose every time.


----------



## Spare_change (May 21, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You describe yourself with, "But, what I am is damn sick and tired of smarmy, low class, character assassination by you and your asshole buddies."
> 
> One, be polite.
> 
> ...




Of all the people to publish this post, you were one of the last on the list I expected ..... 

To which, I suggest, try to follow your own guidance. I'll worry about mine.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> Of all the people to publish this post, you were one of the last on the list I expected .....To which, I suggest, try to follow your own guidance. I'll worry about mine.


I simply do not tolerate low life trash on the board when they act up.  Ask AvgGuy, Kosh, and all of the rest of that scum.  I believe some of the TPM to be good honorable Americans, but the movement has been infected with neo-cons, neo-econs, and socons, some racists, and some outright loons.  Stay away from them would be best for you.


----------



## Spare_change (May 21, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the people to publish this post, you were one of the last on the list I expected .....To which, I suggest, try to follow your own guidance. I'll worry about mine.
> ...


Very good !!! Now, you're back on subject ... see? That wasn't so hard.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


 I am always on subject.  Very wise for you to stay away from them.  I did not know you had a left of center side about public service and schooling.  Very interesting.


----------



## Spare_change (May 21, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



See?? There are lots of things you'll learn if you stay away from character assassination and fights over who can piss further up the wall.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Nonsense, you are describing yourself.  Cross the line, and I will jump you every single time.  I am serious about your behavior: be polite, you will get it back.


----------



## Spare_change (May 21, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Sorry, my friend --- your track record proves otherwise.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 21, 2015)

Spare_change said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Says you. You merely prove my point.  Be polite, get it in return.  Earn or learn, friend.


----------

